
How much of my company should I give away? - dawie

======
dawie
I have a startup (A) that is about to launch a product. I am the only founder.
I have 2 friends that have a brilliant idea for a startup (B) and they are
going to start working on it soon. They think my startup is an ok idea. They
want 20% each of my startup (A) [I have to give up 40%] and they will give me
20% of their new startup(B)

Is this a fair deal?

~~~
mgandhi
Could you monetize these ideas? How much would they make you?

Also, how do you see these shares? As a commitement? How much of your time
would you spend on each? They had the idea so they deserve a premium but if
you will spend just as much time as them on it, that premium is all that
separates you from them.

Commitement matters. As important as ideas are, without commitement and
execution, they are nothing.

~~~
dawie
Its commitment and Cash. We are going to fund ourself. Its a brilliant idea.
Its simple and it applies to a long tail economy. I believe its a multi
million dollar idea that needs to be executed well. Also I think that my idea
can be a platform for theirs... Everyone will win from working together. I
just think that giving up 40% of a nearly finished product is big.

